

Ask HN: What is your homepage? - makethetick

I had previously used iGoogle but ever since it was set to be decommissioned, I switched to the recently used page on Chrome.<p>What does everyone use?
I feel HN as a homepage would be way too time consuming!
======
xvolter
As some of the other comments say, the idea of a homepage isn't popular with
Chrome. Most people either keep the pages they always open anyway using
restore. Otherwise if you have a few popular sites, using either the Chrome
default new tab page with most viewed and apps. I'd recommend something like
that as an alternative to a old fashion home page.

------
duiker101
I use speed dial 2 [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/speed-
dial-2/jpfpe...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/speed-
dial-2/jpfpebmajhhopeonhlcgidhclcccjcik)

It's like the Opera new tab, really helpful.

------
alonsoholmes
<http://helvetictoc.com/>

Unnecessary? Yes. Worth it anyways? Yes.

------
tjpick
about:blank

